# South London Makerspace



## Crispy (Nov 15, 2013)

Following on from the previous thread, this is now enough of a Thing to warrant its own thread.

You may have heard of London Hackspace, the shared ownership workshop. It's an amazing facility, with 3d printers, laser cutter, full metal and wood workshops etc. available for use by its members. I'm a member, but I hardly ever use the space, because it's all the way in Bethnal Green.

For a couple of years now, there have been fumblings and rumblings about setting up something similar in South London, but all it seemed to be doing was getting half a dozen people to the pub every other month to talk about how nice it would be if it existed. So a few of us decided to get off our arses and are actually making it happen. We're now a company limited by guarantee, with a bank account on the way. We've got an offer from Network Rail of a peppercorn rent on a Loughborough Junction railway arch for 12 months, and hope to have the keys before the end of the year. We've gathered £1.5K in pledged donations for a startup fund to help cover the early months' utilities, rates and for kitting out the space.

The idea is that you pay a monthly membership fee that is commensurate with a)How much you can afford, b)How much you think it's worth, and c)How often you use the space. There will be guidelines, but we haven't nailed them down yet. TBC. In return, you get 24/7 access to a workshop where you can pursue hobbies, crafts or arts that are too messy, noisy or large to do at home. As a member of the space, you will be a member of the company, with a full and equal say in how the space is run and how the money is spent. If you want a special tool for the space, you club together with other interested parties, buy the tool and then maintain it for all to use. You also get to meet lots of interesting people, all with hobbies and projects of their own. Who knows what creative sparks might fly in such an environment?

In the meantime, we're holding Make Days at the London College of Communication at Elephant & Castle (the old printing college next door to the Tabernacle). These are microcosms of the space we plan to make. If possible, everyone brings a project and some tools, to work on and to share. It's a great way to meet interesting and creative people, and for us to share our progress .

The next one is pencilled in for Saturday 7th of December, details tbc. Watch this space!

For more details, you can check out our blog and like our facebook page

(ed: If you want something for BrixtonBuzz, I can do a slight edit of the above and provide some images. Might have to wait till sunday/monday though)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 18, 2013)

well done for progressing this crispy 

I'm not really in a position to get fully involved at the moment, but I hope to do so in future….


----------



## Crispy (Nov 19, 2013)

Right, the meeting on 7th December is now confirmed:

Location: London College of Communications, Elephant & Castle.
Time: *10:30 - 16:30*
Presentation and discussion (the important bit): *13:00*

If you'd like to come and meet us and have a say, we'd love to see you there! For fire safety/security reasons, registration is required, which can be done at http://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/make-day-december-2013-registration-9420752725

If you're at all interested in what we're up to, you can find out more at our
blog: http://www.southlondonmakerspace.org/
facebook: https://www.facebook.com/SouthLondonMakerspace
twitter: https://twitter.com/LDN_Makerspace


----------



## sim667 (Nov 19, 2013)

Wicked idea, its a shame I live so far out of london


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2013)

Crispy said:


> (ed: If you want something for BrixtonBuzz, I can do a slight edit of the above and provide some images. Might have to wait till sunday/monday though)


I'm ready!


----------



## Crispy (Nov 19, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm ready!


Right! The day's running out and I'm busy tonight, but will get something to you tomorrow


----------



## Crispy (Nov 20, 2013)

Cheers ed 

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/11/...involved-at-their-loughborough-junction-base/


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 21, 2013)

Interesting, Mr. Crispy.  I shall keep watching this thread, as access to a laser cutter is something I'd risk knackering myself for.

When you say "full metal workshops", are you talking mill, lathe and forge, or a hacksaw, some hammers and an anvil?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 21, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Interesting, Mr. Crispy.  I shall keep watching this thread, as access to a laser cutter is something I'd risk knackering myself for.
> 
> When you say "full metal workshops", are you talking mill, lathe and forge, or a hacksaw, some hammers and an anvil?


At LHS, they have a pedestal mill, a lathe and a big scary 3-axis machine that seems to be in a permanent state of under repair. Also MIG welding kit.

We won't be starting off with that sort of gear, but it's what we aspire to. Ultimately, the equipment in the workshop will be whatever its members decide to pool their money for/scavenge.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 25, 2013)

Copied from another thread, may be of use to you:



> Top tip for DIYers: If you ever need smallish quantities of timber or plywood, the MGM theatrical props place on Herne Hill Road often has lots of v good offcuts in their skip (the red one opposite Andrews Garage). The skip is usually locked, but they seem to be happy to let you rummage if you ask them nicely.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 5, 2013)

Reminder: This Saturday is our last meeting of the year. If you want to get involved, or just meet some interesting people, come along! It's open from 10:30 to 16:30 but the main event is a short presentation followed by discussion/plot hatching at 13:00. I know it's the season and your diary is probably already overflowing, but if you can make it, it'd be great to see you there 

Full details and registration here: http://www.southlondonmakerspace.org/make-day-meet-saturday-7th-december


----------



## fogbat (Dec 10, 2013)

I keep having stuff already booked when your meetings are on, but it looks brilliant. Look forward to joining up and visiting eventually.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 19, 2013)

If you're interested in joining, but haven't already done so, please fill in our Pledge form, to give us an idea of what you think it's worth, and what sort of time/equipment you can offer. 

http://www.southlondonmakerspace.org/pledge/

If someone could just pledge a tenner, then the pledge-o-meter can roll over to £2,000 and we can make a big deal of it


----------



## Crispy (Dec 20, 2013)

Someone tipped it over  Thank you, pledger #40 - it's made our Christmas

http://www.southlondonmakerspace.org/merry-christmas-from-slm/


----------



## ExtraRefined (Dec 21, 2013)

Whilst I'm very much in favour of some sort of alternative to LHS, which has several issues, I'm unconvinced a group that's taken two years to even consider getting a permanent space actually have the gumption to do it. For comparison, it took LHS 9 months to get a space, and 18 months to get the first proper setup at Creemer Street.

LHS now have the advantage of nearly a thousand members, income approaching £10k pm, a minimum membership of £5, and a lot of expensive toys such as the 3-in-1, loads of electronics gear (DSO, reflow oven, hot air rework), and a well maintained laser cutter. Without substantial angel investment, this project will have none of the above, and consequently have a hard time competing on any grounds but location, unless it's run by people with the willpower to avoid the traps LHS is falling into.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks for your support.
EDIT: we've only been really pushing this for 6 months, and our "angel" has several potential forms in the shape of rent free spaces. London is more than big enough to support multiple hackspaces, and we have the full support of the LHS people.


----------



## gabi (Jan 27, 2014)

ExtraRefined said:


> Whilst I'm very much in favour of some sort of alternative to LHS, which has several issues, I'm unconvinced a group that's taken two years to even consider getting a permanent space actually have the gumption to do it. For comparison, it took LHS 9 months to get a space, and 18 months to get the first proper setup at Creemer Street.
> 
> LHS now have the advantage of nearly a thousand members, income approaching £10k pm, a minimum membership of £5, and a lot of expensive toys such as the 3-in-1, loads of electronics gear (DSO, reflow oven, hot air rework), and a well maintained laser cutter. Without substantial angel investment, this project will have none of the above, and consequently have a hard time competing on any grounds but location, unless it's run by people with the willpower to avoid the traps LHS is falling into.



What a shitty, negative post.

These guys have actually got off their arses and seem to be sorting it out. It seems like a brilliant scheme and i have maximum respect for those behind it. Why 'competing'? It's not about competition.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jan 27, 2014)

gabi said:


> What a shitty, negative post.
> 
> These guys have actually got off their arses and seem to be sorting it out. It seems like a brilliant scheme and i have maximum respect for those behind it. Why 'competing'? It's not about competition.



Looks like lots of progress has been made in the last month lol


----------



## Crispy (Jan 27, 2014)

ExtraRefined said:


> Looks like lots of progress has been made in the last month lol


Your continued support and joyful laughter is welcome.

Next meeting is Saturday February 8th at the London College of Communication. Details on the blog here: http://www.southlondonmakerspace.org/make-day-meet-saturday-8th-february-2014/

Look forward to seeing you there. We should have our membership system up and running by then, so you can put your money where your mouth is 

Meanwhile, Network Rail have now decided to use a 3rd party (these guys) to organise the rent of the arch in Loughborough Junction. We have every assurance that the space is ours, it's just a (rather annoying) matter of time.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jan 27, 2014)

Is there any joining up with the other projects Meanwhile are getting involved with in Lambeth?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 7, 2014)

Another bit of press, cheers Brixton Blog 

http://www.brixtonblog.com/south-london-makerspace-holds-open-day/20225


----------



## lefteri (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm coming tomorrow, looking forward to it - glad membership will be up and running, will deffo join


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Another bit of press, cheers Brixton Blog
> 
> http://www.brixtonblog.com/south-london-makerspace-holds-open-day/20225


If you'd told us about it, you would have got another feature in B Buzz too!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 21, 2014)

We've got some good leads on alternate spaces, seeing as how Network Rail are being so useless. We've also been doing some financial modelling (ie. I've been playing with GRAPHS )

Read on: http://www.southlondonmakerspace.org/the-cost-of-making/


----------



## Rushy (Mar 11, 2014)

Crispy 
Interesting piece on The Life Scientific radio 4.
Mark Miodownick talking about all communities needing work spaces (about 20-25mins in) and proposing changing many community libraries into workshops (as books now widely available online).


----------



## Crispy (Mar 11, 2014)

Yeah, we've been talking to a couple of libraries. They're keen, but the logistics are tricky, re: access and security. We'd be busy when they're not, and at odds with their opening hours.

We've got a couple of good leads right now, however: http://southlondonmakerspace.org/2014/03/06/state-of-the-makerspace/ - An empty shop by Brockwell Park, and Harpenden House, just past the railway bridge at Tulse Hill. We've also applied for funding from Southwark's Highstreet Challenge (frustratingly close to the application deadline - wish we'd found out sooner). If that's successful it could punt us straight past the the bootstrap stage and get us all sorts of tasty equipment and premises.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 11, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Yeah, we've been talking to a couple of libraries. They're keen, but the logistics are tricky, re: access and security. We'd be busy when they're not, and at odds with their opening hours.
> 
> We've got a couple of good leads right now, however: http://southlondonmakerspace.org/2014/03/06/state-of-the-makerspace/ - An empty shop by Brockwell Park, and Harpenden House, just past the railway bridge at Tulse Hill. We've also applied for funding from Southwark's Highstreet Challenge (frustratingly close to the application deadline - wish we'd found out sooner). If that's successful it could punt us straight past the the bootstrap stage and get us all sorts of tasty equipment and premises.


He definitely was not suggesting sharing!

That one on the Tulse Hill parade looks good. Have you looked into that unit above shops on Electric Avenue (corner of Electric Lane)? Looks huge and has been vacant for years. There was talk of something arty happening in there but I have not noticed anything. editor might know more.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 11, 2014)

Rushy said:


> He definitely was not suggesting sharing!


Naturally  Just sharing the front door is hard enough though.


> That one on the Tulse Hill parade looks good. Have you looked into that unit above shops on Electric Avenue (corner of Electric Lane)? Looks huge and has been vacant for years. There was talk of something arty happening in there but I have not noticed anything. editor might know more.


We've looked *at* it from the outside, but no nothing in detail. I think colacubes knows/knew something about it too, but I could be imagining things.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 11, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Naturally  Just sharing the front door is hard enough though.
> 
> We've looked *at* it from the outside, but no nothing in detail. I think colacubes knows/knew something about it too, but I could be imagining things.



I know slightly less than editor on that front.  There was activity in there before Christmas but nothing since.  Seems to be empty again now so who knows what's going on   I'm seeing someone next week who may have an idea what's going on so will mention it.


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2014)

There's a certain property that has criminally been left empty in the centre of Brixton for ages/ I'm going to do a feature in it shortly and suggest that it could/should be used for things like Makerspace. 

Crispy are you happy to take on short term spaces or are you only after a permanent space?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 11, 2014)

editor said:


> There's a certain property that has criminally been left empty in the centre of Brixton for ages/ I'm going to do a feature in it shortly and suggest that it could/should be used for things like Makerspace.
> 
> Crispy are you happy to take on short term spaces or are you only after a permanent space?


Yes, short term is fine. Anything from 3 to 12 months, although more than 6 is better. We really just need somewhere to get started and raise money for somewhere more settled.

Is it the building between popes road and the station? We've made some enquiries and only hit brick walls. Resolutely land-banked as far as we know.


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2014)

It might be worth approaching Lexadon. The Angel is still empty downstairs and they have several other empty buildings around Brixton. And I know that Jerry Knight reads these boards


----------



## Crispy (Mar 11, 2014)

Incidentally, we've got our next public meeting and Make Day at the LCC in Elephant on the 22nd of March. Full details and registration link on our blog: http://southlondonmakerspace.org/2014/03/11/make-day-meet-saturday-22nd-march-2014/


----------



## Crispy (Mar 14, 2014)

So, we can use the vacant "Good Companion" shop in Herne Hill, but only until the end of May. Shall we go for it?

http://southlondonmakerspace.org/2014/03/14/we-could-have-a-home/


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 14, 2014)

My first reaction was that two months is too short a time to be worth the effort really.  

On the other hand, it's a great spot, so could be good for recruiting new people and finding money.  

If you go for it, I think it's important that you treat it as an 8 week recruitment drive rather than 'a home', otherwise it could look and feel like a false start.

So schedule lots of workshops/making sessions and get some publicity off the the back of them.  And hang around the farmers market and cafes at the weekend roping people in.

And I wonder if you could rent/borrow some interesting equipment for the duration?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 14, 2014)

That's my thought too. We're going to try and organise an on-site meeting next week so we can talk it over with interested people

It can be a place to show people what we want to do: councillors, landlords etc.

Interestingly, there's a laser cutting workshop round the corner. I wonder if they have a "spare" machine


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 17, 2014)

Crispy said:


> So, we can use the vacant "Good Companion" shop in Herne Hill, but only until the end of May. Shall we go for it?
> 
> http://southlondonmakerspace.org/2014/03/14/we-could-have-a-home/



Its a good shop window to advertise your idea. I don't have any time for organising but would love to be a member. Look forward to meeting you and finding out more.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 18, 2014)

We need to make a decision by next Monday. If you want help make that decision, then please come to our Make Day meeting at the London College of Communication at Elephant, this Saturday from 10am-4pm, but the critical time is 1pm when we'll do a short presentation and lay all the facts out. We'll be in the cafe area immediately on the right as you go in the front door.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 18, 2014)

editor, I think BrixtonBuzz will carry a story on Monday 
tbc.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 19, 2014)

We've opened up our system for paying members: https://members.southlondonmakerspace.org

All we've got to offer right now in return is hope and a monthly meeting. But if you want to help us in the strongest possible way, your money would be most welcome 

You must be 18 or over to join, and have a UK bank account from which we can take a direct debit. By joining South London Makerspace, you become a part of the company and agree to all the terms in our Articles of Association which you can read here. 

It's a long and wordy legal document, but the important parts are:

All funds must be used to further the aims of the company, that is "to promote and encourage creative, technical and scientific skills through social collaboration and education; and to provide and maintain shared community workspace and equipment in Greater London."
No member (including the Trustees) may take profit or remuneration from the company.
All members are liable for just £1 to be paid in the event that the company must be wound up.
The tl;dr of which is: your money will only be used for good, and you will never owe us more than a pound if we have to shut down.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 20, 2014)

Crispy said:


> All we've got to offer right now in return is hope and a monthly meeting


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 20, 2014)

excellent to hear progress on this, hope to be able to make the meeting on Saturday


----------



## Crispy (Mar 23, 2014)

*It's happening!*

 

For April and May, we will be open to new members at 27-29 Norwood Road, Herne Hill. This will cost us about £2000 in rates, bills, insurance etc. We have half that money already, and already have quite a bit of the rest pledged. If you would help us out, then you can become a member for those two months in return for a one-time donation. Read all about it: http://southlondonmakerspace.org/2014/03/23/full-speed-ahead/


----------



## Crispy (Mar 24, 2014)

editor I think it's time to flex those bbuzz muscles. Let me know what you want.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2014)

Crispy said:


> editor I think it's time to flex those bbuzz muscles. Let me know what you want.


Ready to go! You could either write it yourself as a guest post or mail me a press release and some pics and I'll get to work.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 24, 2014)

I'll put something together over lunch


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 24, 2014)

And there's the Herne Hill Forum, of course


----------



## Crispy (Mar 24, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> And there's the Herne Hill Forum, of course


We've actually had a lot of help from Giles off of there. He sold the landlord on our project and has been a very useful source of local contacts 

If those tables and chairs are still available, then we'll probably want to come and pick them up as soon as next weekend if that's ok?


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 24, 2014)

Next weekend is fine.  There's also other random stuff in my garage which might be useful (shelving, kettle, mugs, my Dad's workmate, a ladder etc).

I have a hatchback car and can ferry stuff if that helps.  Are you planning on hiring a van?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 24, 2014)

One of our members has a long-base landrover, so I suspect we'll be using that. We'll be in touch


----------



## Kevs (Mar 24, 2014)

Great news guys. There seems to be a bit of problem with go-cardless (the page at https://members.southlondonmakerspace.org/membership is 504'ing for me), but I will contribute when it lets me.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 24, 2014)

Kevs said:


> Great news guys. There seems to be a bit of problem with go-cardless (the page at https://members.southlondonmakerspace.org/membership is 504'ing for me), but I will contribute when it lets me.


Weird, it seems to be working at my end. We've had plenty of signups so far without incident. Let me know if you keep having trouble


----------



## Crispy (Mar 26, 2014)

http://southlondonmakerspace.org/2014/03/26/we-did-it/
Smashed it. Raised £2,080 in 3 days  Meeting the landlord this evening to agree terms. Opening day coming soon!


----------



## Crispy (Mar 26, 2014)

Met the landlord, agreed the terms, shook hands.
Getting the lease written up with help from the Meanwhile Space charity over the next couple of days.
Signing the lease Friday night or Saturday morning.
Getting the keys immediately after.

SLMS is go!


----------



## Crispy (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Crispy (Mar 31, 2014)

Lease signed. Keys got. We're off!

http://southlondonmakerspace.org/2014/03/31/day-zero-we-have-the-keys/


----------



## Crispy (Apr 4, 2014)

Looking better already  Hope to get the painting done tonight, then fill the weekend with setting up. 1st open evening COMING SOON!

 

PS: If anyone fancies helping out with the painting, come on down to Herne Hill this evening. Go on, it's great fun.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 10, 2014)

Finishing touches:

 

 

40 paying members now 
Soft launch for members tonight. Proper launch next week.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 10, 2014)

Great effort! good luck with it


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 11, 2014)

passed this last night looking spruced up and ready to go
well done getting this far 
intend to join when pay day comes round


----------



## Crispy (Apr 12, 2014)

SLMS is ready to open! We'll be holding weekly open evenings, the first of which is this *Wednesday (16th April) at 19:30, at 27 Norwwod Road, Herne Hill, SE24 9AA.
*
We've got a 100m² space, divided into "clean" and "dirty" workshops, all sorts of tools and furniture, and a growing community of makers.

Come along and meet us, see what we do, get a tour of the facilities, and maybe become a member yourself.

See you in the space!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 14, 2014)

Some pics


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2014)

Open Evening today. Come! Wear decorating clothes and help paint the shop sign


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 24, 2014)

I just had a look at your events and I'm totally gutted that the 'Not just Arduino' workshop is on so late as this is the type of thing my boy would love. I was going to get him a Rasp Pi but I really wouldn't know what to do with it.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 24, 2014)

That's a shame  Unfortunately we have to fit things in around regular work hours, so an earlier time wouldn't really be possible.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm getting 504 timeout when I try to join


----------



## Crispy (Apr 24, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I'm getting 504 timeout when I try to join


At which stage in the process? https://members.southlondonmakerspace.org/ appears to be working from here.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 24, 2014)

Crispy said:


> At which stage in the process? https://members.southlondonmakerspace.org/ appears to be working from here.


after I've put my address details in - is it browser related?  I use google chrome.  I also altered the amount - would that do it?  (down rather than up I'm sorry to say )


----------



## Crispy (Apr 24, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> after I've put my address details in - is it browser related?  I use google chrome.  I also altered the amount - would that do it?  (down rather than up I'm sorry to say )


I think I saw this once before, try hitting Back and then resubmitting the form. I've alerted the guy who wrote the system and will let you know what he says.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 24, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Crispy (May 16, 2014)

62 Paying members now 

We're getting turfed out of our space in July 
Plan to use a university space at Elephant during summer holiday was foiled by over-zealous safety and security bureaucracy  
Ex-garage on Brixton Hill got let from under our noses   

There is currently no plan C 

We've got a budget of around £17,000pa (+/- a few £k depending on the business rates) and need a minimum of 100m² (1,000ft²). If anybody knows of anything suitable in South London Zone 2/3, give us a shout!


----------



## Crispy (May 21, 2014)

We've got a new bandsaw (ooh!)
We'll be holding regular drone/quadcopter workshops (aah!) (probably tuesdays)
Come to open evening tonight (eeh!)


----------



## Crispy (Jun 4, 2014)

I can finally relax. We just signed up for 12 months at a proper space, a converted railway arch alongside a bunch of artists, musicians and artists of all kinds. And it's just 200m down the road 

http://southlondonmakerspace.org/2014/06/04/the-hunt-is-over-we-have-a-home/


----------



## ddraig (Jun 4, 2014)

well done! again


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jun 4, 2014)

Joined. Hoping this will get me off me arse and making shit. I'm giving myself a year.


----------



## 8115 (Jul 31, 2014)

Whats the deal with the makerspace, when where why etc?  I need to plan my future and I need to check if this could be a factor.  Do you have a website?  You need a website.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 31, 2014)

We have a website. Google it! 

The rent-free period on the old Good Companion shop is now over (it will become a cafe with children's play area), so rIght now we're temporarily homeless, with all the furniture and equipment in a self-storage unit. Two relocation prospects failed in quick succession, but we've got other leads to follow so fingers crossed we'll be re-housed soon. We don't want to move very far, so if you can get to us now, yuou still will when we move.

In the meantime, we're meeting weekly on Wednesday evenings to make our plans and make things. First of these will be in the Florence next week.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 31, 2014)

southlondonmakerspace.org

Not hard to find. If it's so important to you perhaps join and support them. I think they're having a headache finding a stable home.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 31, 2014)

If we'd done this just 2 years ago, it would have been easy. But now the London property market's gone mental and even grubby piles of rotting tin sheds are selling for silly money.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 23, 2014)

Woop!

www.southlondonmakerspace.org/2014/09/23/the-wait-is-over/



Needs some work, but that's how you get a low rent  Should have phase 1 ready for the new year.

(unfortunately, the red gold and green forklift does not come with the space )


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2014)

Fab news!


----------



## Belushi (Sep 23, 2014)

Looks like a great space :thumbs :


----------



## Boudicca (Sep 23, 2014)

Big enough for a fund raising party?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 23, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> Big enough for a fund raising party?


More than


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 23, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## mango5 (Sep 24, 2014)

Happy to help sort out a fundraising party - it could also be a bit of a 'barn-raising' party where people do some tidying/cleaning/decorating if you like.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 24, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Crispy (Sep 24, 2014)

mango5 said:


> Happy to help sort out a fundraising party - it could also be a bit of a 'barn-raising' party where people do some tidying/cleaning/decorating if you like.



When you say fundraising, do you just mean passing the pot round? Cos we've already got some good fundraising going with our members and they don't need a party as an excuse 

The plan is to spend the next 3 months renovating the front 1/3rd of the space to a high standard: Line the arch, new floor, new entrance door, new toilet etc. so that it can actually be used for making (and crucially, attracting new members). A temporary partition will hide the building site for phase 2 and the inevitable pile of excess furniture and equipment. The situation we want to avoid is an ever-lasting and ill-defined building project that gets in the way of providing useful, comfortable space.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 24, 2014)

Not just passing the pot round but ideally for at a specific target for a specific reason, e.g. 2 grand renovation fund and not necessarily aimed at members. Sounds like there's no need at this point, well done!


----------



## Boudicca (Sep 26, 2014)

I just thought 'ooh nice big space, get a DJ in and have a party' .


----------



## teuchter (Sep 28, 2014)

Did you manage to get it with a decent length lease on it?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 28, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Did you manage to get it with a decent length lease on it?


Yep, 3 years. Should outgrow it by then


----------



## Crispy (Oct 16, 2014)

http://southlondonmakerspace.org/2014/10/16/slms-is-getting-a-trotec-laser-cutter/

We're getting a £xx,xxx laser cutter for free. I am very excited.


----------



## moon (Oct 16, 2014)

Do you know deckspace?
http://dek.spc.org/


----------



## Crispy (Oct 16, 2014)

moon said:


> Do you know deckspace?
> http://dek.spc.org/


Only vaguely. They don't really go out of their way to introduce themselves very much. Exchanged a few emails with some of them. Friendly bunch, but it seems rather insular.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 19, 2014)

And we're off!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 19, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## rich! (Oct 19, 2014)

I was up at one of the manufacturing catapult centres last week, and they mentioned they have some obsolete hardware in the corners they might like to get off the balance sheet by donating it to someone. I think the 20kW laser is off the list, but if they've got industrial robots/milling machines/... who should I point them at?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 19, 2014)

i can make nothing but this sounds wonderful - good luck with the project


----------



## Crispy (Oct 19, 2014)

rich! said:


> I was up at one of the manufacturing catapult centres last week, and they mentioned they have some obsolete hardware in the corners they might like to get off the balance sheet by donating it to someone. I think the 20kW laser is off the list, but if they've got industrial robots/milling machines/... who should I point them at?


emails to trustees@southlondonmakerspace.org will reach myself and 4 others


----------



## iamwithnail (Oct 20, 2014)

Cool, had no idea about this!  this is just opposite the park, right? Round from what was cafe Provençal? Awesome stuff. Just as I'm starting to do more with electronics.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 20, 2014)

iamwithnail said:


> Cool, had no idea about this!  this is just opposite the park, right? Round from what was cafe Provençal? Awesome stuff. Just as I'm starting to do more with electronics.


Yep - the entrance gate is next door to Costcutter. While we're doing the fit-out, we're meeting in the Florence on Wednesdays for a social evening. You'd be welcome to join us


----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 20, 2014)

Must get down and do some graft. Don't want to feel guilty turning up after it's all done but my shift work precludes most evenings and weekends. Might have a few hours to spare on Thursday if there is likely to be anyone there?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 29, 2014)

We're holding tonight's social in the new space. This is the last chance to check it out before we start the construction works, so if you want to see it in the raw state, and see our plans, come on down. There will be freshly brewed beer from our neighbours at Canopy Beer, and pizza. From 7pm, in the railway arch directly behind Costcutter on Norwood Road


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks for the invite! it was good to meet you at long last and the other makers. Loved the beer too. You are an interesting group and I wish you every success in doing up the arch. 

I look forward to Makerspace and Herne Hill Stitch and Bitch doing something collaborative in the future. I put the general idea of
sewing bees, workshops, skill sharing, to the stitchers in the Effra Social afterwards and they were very enthusiastic. 

to be continued....


----------



## Crispy (Nov 22, 2014)

Forgot to mention this earlier, but *right now*, we're holding an open day at our new space. There's 3D printing and a BBQ, beer and bricklaying. Come on down! (I'm not there myself, mind )


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 22, 2014)

What a shame I missed it! I've always wanted a go at bricklaying. Hope it all went well and the space is shaping up.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 29, 2015)

Been a while since I bumped this. We've made good progress on the space and hope to get a load done this weekend. Everyone is welcome to come down and lend a hand. If you know which end of a hammer to hold, you're qualified 

http://southlondonmakerspace.org/2015/01/29/make-the-space-weekend/

We'll finish the lining



And start on the floor


Finger crossed we'll get to a "minimum viable" state by the end of Feb so we can take delivery of our laser cutter


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 29, 2015)

ooo looks exciting


----------



## Crispy (Feb 16, 2015)

Did I say end of Feb? I meant end of March.

Anyway, we're having an open day this Saturday, 11am till 4pm. Come and see how we're getting on 

http://southlondonmakerspace.org/2015/02/16/saturday-21st-february-open-day/

The floor's going in nicely:

 

and the design for the front wall is finalised


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 16, 2015)

well done!  looking good so far.


----------



## 8115 (Feb 16, 2015)

So it turns out we have a local makerspace, but it costs £40/ month to belong.

Is this normal?  I guess the running costs aren't cheap.

Also do makerspaces generally provide facilities to work with fabric, or is it a bit more hardcore than that?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 16, 2015)

8115 said:


> So it turns out we have a local makerspace, but it costs £40/ month to belong.
> 
> Is this normal?  I guess the running costs aren't cheap.
> 
> Also do makerspaces generally provide facilities to work with fabric, or is it a bit more hardcore than that?


I talked with them about getting Herne Hill Stitch and Bitch down there to do something when they are up and running.
They seemed open to ideas - but all details are still to be discussed.

What sort of thing are you interested in?


----------



## 8115 (Feb 16, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I talked with them about getting Herne Hill Stitch and Bitch down there to do something when they are up and running.
> They seemed open to ideas - but all details are still to be discussed.
> 
> What sort of thing are you interested in?


I guess everything from very soft sewing, making clothes, cushions etc through to slightly more "makery" stuff such as working with imitation leather and stuff.

I'm not in South London though.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 16, 2015)

8115 said:


> So it turns out we have a local makerspace, but it costs £40/ month to belong. Is this normal?  I guess the running costs aren't cheap.


£40 is expensive. We currently charge £20 and are just about breaking even. If you're on benefits or low pay, we can arrange a discount. Other spaces are cheaper, or more expensive still.

It does depend a lot on what sort of facilities and services are on offer. There's a makerspace in Cambridge for example, which charges £100, but in return they have a lot of sophisticated tools and equipment, and permanent staff to maintain them. Other spaces operate on a pay-what-you-want basis. London Hackspace does this, but the result is hundreds and hundreds of people paying a fiver, while a handful of high-payers carry the weight. It's a long-running debate with many valid arguments on all sides.



> Also do makerspaces generally provide facilities to work with fabric, or is it a bit more hardcore than that?



The standard answer is "Makerspace is for whatever its members want it to be for"

That said, we do intend to try and broaden our appeal beyond the (by now rather standard) 3D printing, laser cutting, electroncis and computing side of things. We recently put a shopping list together for a funding application (should hear back about that soon) which included an overlocker and a computerised embroidery machine, also screen printing equipment. We already have a bog-standard sewing machine. Ultimately, the members decide how we spend the money, so why not join and add your voice? 

EDIT: We also have an A1 printer which is great for printing patterns for clothes

EDITEDIT: Oh, you're not local


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 16, 2015)

8115 said:


> So it turns out we have a local makerspace, but it costs £40/ month to belong.
> 
> Is this normal?  I guess the running costs aren't cheap.
> 
> Also do makerspaces generally provide facilities to work with fabric, or is it a bit more hardcore than that?



I was a member of Hackspace in Hackney and the monthly sub was only £5. That may be though because they are more established and have more members?


----------



## rich! (Feb 16, 2015)

Crispy said:


> We recently put a shopping list together for a funding application (should hear back about that soon)



Where did you apply to, out of interest?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 16, 2015)

rich! said:


> Where did you apply to, out of interest?


Have PM'd you


----------



## Crispy (Feb 16, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> I was a member of Hackspace in Hackney and the monthly sub was only £5. That may be though because they are more established and have more members?


They were able to set their minimum this low because they got very lucky with their first premises, which were very cheap. When they moved to their 2nd home, they nearly went under but the generoisty of their core membership pulled them through. Eventually their rapid growth into the hundreds of members got them the cash flow to be self-sufficient. They've got over a thousand members now. It's too big, IMO.

EDIT: London's gone mental in the intervening time. Lots of industrial property and random backstreet derelicts are being sold off for flats all over the place. The remaining scraps get snapped up quickly. A railway arch is not just all we could afford - it's all we could find.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 16, 2015)

I hear you crispy and suspected as much. In truth, I believe many memebers, like me before, visit infrequently but have/had a DD set up so we didn't notice the £5 going out each month even if we didn't attend or use the space.


----------



## rich! (Feb 16, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Have PM'd you


Thanks.

Your comment about the change in usage of space is interesting. At least one university (Coventry, of all places) is trying to make itself The Centre Of HackSpacesInEastLondon by buying up most of the bit round Hackney Wick...


----------



## Crispy (Mar 3, 2015)

So we managed to wangle £20,000 out of the GLA. Get in!

http://southlondonmakerspace.org/2015/03/03/phase-2-is-go-20k-funding-secured/


----------



## colacubes (Mar 3, 2015)

Crispy said:


> So we managed to wangle £20,000 out of the GLA. Get in!
> 
> http://southlondonmakerspace.org/2015/03/03/phase-2-is-go-20k-funding-secured/



  You and the other trustees have done amazing work mate.  You should be really proud of yourselves


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 3, 2015)

Crispy said:


> So we managed to wangle £20,000 out of the GLA. Get in!
> 
> http://southlondonmakerspace.org/2015/03/03/phase-2-is-go-20k-funding-secured/


Wow! that is fantastic! all the best. x


----------



## Crispy (Mar 3, 2015)

A bunch of GLA bods came down to do the launch of the High Street Fund at the space. Gave us a good excuse to tidy up 





I am on London Live's news programme today at 17:30 
EDIT: Although that's a 90 minute programme and I have no idea when our segment is. Hope you like watching local news!


----------



## teuchter (Mar 3, 2015)

Crispy said:


> A bunch of GLA bods came down to do the launch of the High Street Fund at the space. Gave us a good excuse to tidy up
> 
> View attachment 68336
> 
> ...


I looked at the live feed just now and as if by magic you came on within about 30 seconds. Good work.


----------



## Crispy (May 11, 2015)

*19:30, Wednesday 27th is our Grand Opening*

We'd quite like to be finished by then 



As you can see there's still some plumbing, electrics and painting and tidying that needs doing. Any help that anyone can offer would be most appreciated. No experience necessary. Weds and Sat are our busiest days, but there will probably be people available on other days too. To get in touch, check our Google Group. If you’ve got spare time, tell us when it is and we’ll make sure it’s time well spent.

PS: We're in particular need of an electrician to certify things on the cheap.
(Sparkybird's all booked up btw.)


----------



## Crispy (May 26, 2015)

This is tomorrow from 19:30!

Bring your bank details if you're thinking of joining.
Canopy Beer Co. are our neighbours and will be running a bar. They brew very tasty ales  (or just BYO)

We're behind the shops on Norwood Road opposite the park. The gates are next to Costcutter.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 29, 2016)

A little bump. We're nearly done building our wood workshop (going shopping for tools soon!)






And we'll be hosting this Arduino beginners session on Saturday:


----------



## Crispy (May 26, 2016)

We've doubled the size of our workshop and there's loads of new toys, including a very large table saw and other heavy-duty woodworking gear. Big launch/open day/party this saturday from 3pm

Launch day: workshops are go! | South London Makerspace


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2017)

I love this place!











Building a Bowie sign at the South London Makerspace


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2019)

Crafty stuff: South London Makerspace lists their London Craft Week workshops, 8th – 12th May 2019


----------



## Crispy (Apr 12, 2019)

Note: Priced to match the expectations of the sort of people who visit websites like this:
London Craft Week |


----------



## TopCat (May 4, 2019)

Pleased that this is doing well.


----------

